

Blacklist app to react on consumer experience - valefebvre
http://blacklist.co
Hello guys
I'm coming to you to talk about a bold web startup with a potentially pretty disruptive approach.
It's a web app called Blacklist, where users can Blacklist the brands and products they dislike or had a bad experience with.
The concept is pretty simple, yet very powerful: It’s about giving the power to the people to have a voice to react after a bad consumer experience in order to get heard and impact accordingly.
The vision behind the product is to bring brands and companies closer for more aligned interactions with consumers. It’s all about more transparency in the interactions consumers-companies. 
You can have a look on Twitter @Blacklist, on Facebook: apps.facebook.com/blacklist-app and on AngelList angel.co/blacklist
We are currently building the beta version starting in London.
If you want to get a glance you can check out the blog @ blog.blacklistapp.co
And for those who like reading and are interested by the vision and opportunity that is tackled you can read the book, published this fall on amazon: 'The power to the People' by Val Lefebvre.<p>Best, 
Val Lefebvre founder of Blacklist
======
valefebvre
Looking froward to hear what you guys have to say about this approach for
consumer to get heard on their consumer experience.

